# Vendor Review Site



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

If you do any business in the haunt industry, then you have experienced or heard about another haunt owners experience with different vendors from inside the haunt industry. Some of those experiences being a dream and some of them being a complete nightmare. So, based on some conversations with haunt owners about a need to have a easy to search place where they can look up information about a vendor, before doing business with them, Haunters Digest is providing a “Vendor Review” section for all industry members to use. If you are about to purchase from a vendor, you need to know if they are reliable and provide not just a quality product, but quality customer service. We invite all industry members to rate those vendors that you have done past business with and let others know about your experience, good or bad and if you would recommend them to others.


http://www.hauntersdigest.com/vendor-reviews/


----------

